# Fusion RTA



## kimbo (11/1/15)

Wile i was fishing about news on the KUI, SCANS told me about a project they are working on now.

A double tank rebuildable atomizer, it is still a month or so from finish but here is a rendering pic so long

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (11/1/15)

Looks great @kimbo ans a good find. 

My only concern with a dual tank is the question of whether it uses the same coil and wick to fire both Juices.
Mixes juices is not something I like to do unless it's something that pairs well where both flavours works as the stronger flavour

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> Looks great @kimbo ans a good find.
> 
> My only concern with a dual tank is the question of whether it uses the same coil and wick to fire both Juices.
> Mixes juices is not something I like to do unless it's something that pairs well where both flavours works as the stronger flavour



@Marzuq they tell me each juice have a different coil

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/1/15)

Interesting... if they get it right, it'll be something!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq (11/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @Marzuq they tell me each juice have a different coil



I'd like to see that in action. It will be awesome if it works well. Nice find bud


----------



## Riddle (11/1/15)

@kimbo please update us when you have pics of the RBA base and stuff. Looks really interesting especially if it's like the tritank with separate coils.


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

Marzuq said:


> I'd like to see that in action. It will be awesome if it works well. Nice find bud



I would like to see that as well


----------



## kimbo (11/1/15)

Riddle said:


> @kimbo please update us when you have pics of the RBA base and stuff. Looks really interesting especially if it's like the tritank with separate coils.



Will do, they dont want to show the inside now, they are scared it gets cloned 

It should be in production in a month or so but when i get more info i will post it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

